

Shawn Fanning and Eric Feng Out At Airtime - sauteedbiscuits
http://allthingsd.com/20121002/like-eating-glass-sean-parker-on-airtimes-bumpy-launch-exec-departures-and-more/?title

======
sauteedbiscuits
Major tidbits from the article and appdata:

-Less than 500 daily users -Original site could not handle 100 concurrent users -Entire Dev team fired 2 years in and replaced -Team that replaced fired team will likely now depart with Eric

